# Sore hands from lifting



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Guys I'm getting sore hands when lifting weights right near my fingers and getting hard skin.. I don't want man hands!! My hands are also slipping ad I'm struggling to hold onto the bar for my full set. I've tried lifting gloves but as my hands are small, when I wear gloves I can't hold the bar properly.. So what else can I do? I got so p1ssed off earlier I walked out the gym in a strop lol!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

For the callouses, file them down with a pumice stone or shear them off with a blade(if you are braver than me lol)

For the grip, use chalk(i like liquid grip personally)....or straps


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Try a pair of cut down marigolds


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LuLuJJ said:


> Guys I'm getting sore hands when lifting weights right near my fingers and getting hard skin.. I don't want man hands!! My hands are also slipping ad I'm struggling to hold onto the bar for my full set. I've tried lifting gloves but as my hands are small, when I wear gloves I can't hold the bar properly.. So what else can I do? I got so p1ssed off earlier I walked out the gym in a strop lol!


Mardy fcuker lol

you tried just citting a couple of foam squares and using them to wrap round bar and protect hands like that ???

or you could just use some kitchen towel in your hands between your skin and bar ??


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

I have really small hands and I have weight gloves! Have you tried googling?? Extra small gloves!

Failing that I swear by the simple range the moisturiser they have is brilliant! Or after gym baby oil obviously it does make your hands skippy for a whole but it dies work


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

hmm normally id say wear the caullises and rough hands as a sign of pride haha!

but since you dont want that, and dont like gloves, maybe try filling the caullises and hard skin down? maybe some hand moisteriser or summit might work


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Or the weight straps


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

maybe try some different gloves not specifically for the gym, like womens fingerless cycling gloves, should help


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Straps will help you hold on to the bar and prevent your hands from slipping ...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

3 choices really chalk, straps or filing .


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks all  think ill try the chalk thing 1st see how that goes, it's more the fact thy it hurts than anything else!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

It still hurts with chalk chicky, straps might be better for getting rid of the hand pain...might just have wrist drag (depending how heavy you go:laugh: )


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Mardy fcuker


She's not kidding... it was quite a sight!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Gorilla grips or something like them. I'm using the phone so can't get a link right now.

Does your gym not have slimmer bars for women?


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Gorilla grips or something like them. I'm using the phone so can't get a link right now.
> 
> Does your gym not have slimmer bars for women?


I'm not sure i might have to ask about that.. That would be a good idea!!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Does your gym not have slimmer bars for women?


Yeah they do, it's more the jagged metal grip bit that the problem though


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Fileing and plenty of moisturiser!

Im terrified of getting the 'man hands' too haha Ive just been pulling my hoody right to the base of my fingers x


----------

